# Star Tagged Redfish question



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

I have been looking all over the Star website trying to see a map of the Upper, Middle, Lower Coast boundaries. We all know they release 20 Reds in each one and I am in the Middle Coast.

A tagged Red was caught in West Bay already, but the guy was not entered and there is no word if he released it back for others to try and catch or kept it.

So I am trying to calculate the odds, realize that I can only guess, on another tagged Red being in my area where we fish. We will fish from the Galveston Causeway to the Dike area and out to the Jetties all Summer long hunting the Tag.

How big is the Middle Coast? As in where does it start and end at for the Star?

They have to spread 20 fish throughout it, so I am wondering if they only released one in this area around Galveston. If they released one in West Bay, then would the Dike or the Jetties be to close to West Bay for them to release another one?

In years past, they had caught one at the Jetties, one at the Dike and I believe around Seawolf Park.

Just going back to 2006 shows that a few times there have been multiples caught in this area or weighed in at this area. I would assume if you weigh one in at the Galveston Yacht Basin and Stingaree Marina, then you caught it in this area.

2010- GYB
2009- GYB, Stingaree Marina, GYB
2008- GYB, GYB
2007- Stingaree Marina
2006- Stinagree marina

I guess what I am wondering, what are y'alls thoughts on how far apart they spread them out in, say the Middle Coast?

2009 shows three in this area as the GYB and Stingaree Marina are pretty close together. Then 2008 shows two at the GYB weighed in.

I realize that it is all guess work on our part. And that just since the one was caught in West Bay, doesn't mean there are not any more released in this area.

This one pictured here was caught in Oso Bay, by Orlando Noriega and once again the guy was not entered. Plus it is obvious he did not release it for others who are entered to try and catch as he looks to be home and about to fillet it. lol!

Pretty sure if I was not entered and caught one, I would get a pic and release it. I know I wouldn't smile big and have my pic on the Star website showing that I kept it. Guess he doesn't catch many Reds. lol!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Region One...Sabine to Matty Bay
Region Two..Matty to CC Bay
Region Three. Kingsville to Port Isabel/South Padre Island

Certified WeighMaster


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Back in the late 90's I was part of the releasing crew for the lower coast. We started releasing the fish just north of the JFK Causeway at the power lines. From that point we went south all the way to South Padre and were in the intercoastal the whole time. We released our fish every 6 to 12 miles. There were some longer gaps along the way but that was the average. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sabinewhaler (Mar 14, 2012)

Does anyone kno if they release any in the Sabine area?


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the responses so far. To us, part of the fun of hunting the Tag is trying to calculate/guess our odds while out there. 

95% of the time when we fish, we target Reds though Wife wants to target other fish this year to try and get on the leader board.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Sabinewhaler said:


> Does anyone kno if they release any in the Sabine area?


I asked that on the CCA Facebook page, and they said they are relased from the TX/LA border, all the way to South Padre. As far as how many were released, they woudln't say.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Supposedly 60 released I believe...

T-BONE


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

20 fish in each region folks.....


----------



## potlickin'princess (Feb 17, 2012)

what if you aren't signed up in the tournament and you catch a tagged redfish? what then?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

potlickin'princess said:


> what if you aren't signed up in the tournament and you catch a tagged redfish? what then?


then you are SOOL


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

potlickin'princess said:


> what if you aren't signed up in the tournament and you catch a tagged redfish? what then?


Enjoy your redfish on the halfshell:headknock


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

Just sign up and keep your life simple!
If you catch one and you are not signed up then it is very very difficult to win. I would say impossible. as suggested, turn it loose so someone in the tournament has a shot!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

potlickin'princess said:


> what if you aren't signed up in the tournament and you catch a tagged redfish? what then?


I would Release it


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

If I were not entered, this is what I would do......take a pic...get tag # and report it, and let it loose to fight another day , in hopes to be caught again by a registered entrant...


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

It is like the lottery.....you cannot win if you do not buy a lottery ticket. Same as this tournament.....you cannot win unless you are registered and fish often. I register every year because I would love to win a truck, boat and trailer!!!!!


----------



## potlickin'princess (Feb 17, 2012)

true story


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

For you that say you would release it, I ask this, you are fishing and you catch a 12# trout and you are not entered in STAR, would you release the trout? or Flounder or Ling?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fish-a-mon said:


> For you that say you would release it, I ask this, you are fishing and you catch a 12# trout and you are not entered in STAR, would you release the trout? or Flounder or Ling?


Unless thd trout was hooked in the gut, gills or not able to be revived i would definitely release a 12# trout after some good photos, weights and measurements. Flounder and ling, id keep a big one.

-mac-


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nailed that one*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Unless thd trout was hooked in the gut, gills or not able to be revived i would definitely release a 12# trout after some good photos, weights and measurements. Flounder and ling, id keep a big one.
> 
> :an6:
> I totally agree.....


----------



## Gman4499 (Mar 15, 2011)

*West bay red*

I heard the one caught in wes was kept to eat. A friend from sea isle saw the guy.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

my understanding is that one was let go in the bayou. im not sure, but thats what i was told and i believe the man that told me


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I always thought I would have the fish mounted but I don't know if I would like to tell that story every time someone came over lol. If I didn't register that is.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

One at Offats all the time, Causeway too


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

A big trout or Ling is a different story all together as there are countless out there. 

There are ONLY 60 tagged Reds, 20 in each area, Upper, Middle and Lower Coast. 

As I said before, now that we know the other one in West Bay was not released, that makes two guys who must not catch a lot of Reds. 

So many out there, so why keep ones you know are tagged for a tourney? Not like you will not catch anymore Reds in your lifetime. 

I picture guys like that as only thinking of themselves throughout their lives. 




Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I caught a red that had a tag in it several years ago, I was sick as heck since I was not entered in the Star tourney. 

I then realized that it was a regular tpwd tag, not Star. After that moment I have been entered every year just in case.

Regardless, I sent the tag info back to tpwd and got some pretty cool info on that particular fish.

All I can stress is, if your not entered and catch a tagged fish you will go through several bouts of kicking yourself in the arse! lol


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

Gman4499 said:


> I heard the one caught in wes was kept to eat. A friend from sea isle saw the guy.


Did he see the fish? So you are saying that a tagged red was caught in west bay, the fisherman was not entered, and just ate a 50,000$ fish. If true, he is a jackass! I kinda want a discription of the guy your friend saw. Sounds like a Tall tale to me. just sayn.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

The story I heard - and I repeat the HEARD part - is that a vacationing visitor - not even a Texan - caught the red - cleaned it and ate it - and brought the tag only to the weight station. And he was not entered.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

grman said:


> The story I heard - and I repeat the HEARD part - is that a vacationing visitor - not even a Texan - caught the red - cleaned it and ate it - and brought the tag only to the weight station. And he was not entered.


 Dam snowbirds!!! :headknock


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

grman said:


> The story I heard - and I repeat the HEARD part - is that a vacationing visitor - not even a Texan - caught the red - cleaned it and ate it - and brought the tag only to the weight station. And he was not entered.


Wish he would have caught this instead. This Lady fought harder than most reds.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

If I wasn 't entered in the STAR but caught one, I would keep it too. It's kind of like shooting a banded duck. It's still a neat trophy to have caught, even though you didn't win the truck. I have a tag off of a tagged Walleye I once caught saved up. Can't decided what I'm going to do with it, but I'd like to find someway to incorporate it into a custom rod build.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

potlickin'princess said:


> what if you aren't signed up in the tournament and you catch a tagged redfish? what then?


Here is what I would do....
1. Release the red immediately.
2. Go join the Star tourney.
3. Return to the same area and fish it hard for the next couple of days.

Reds are pretty territorial. A few years ago I was wading a pothole in Nighthawk Bay and lost a nice red due to knot failure. The next day I caught that same red in the same spot. It still had my crankbait stuck to the side of his face.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

V-Bottom said:


> One at Offats all the time, Causeway too


i was just told by a kid a few mins ago that one was released around the 61st area of offatts.:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

grman said:


> The story I heard - and I repeat the HEARD part - is that a vacationing visitor - not even a Texan - caught the red - cleaned it and ate it - and brought the tag only to the weight station. And he was not entered.


potlickers


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i would eat it out of spite, but i enter every year, cuz you never know.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

osoobsessed said:


> i would eat it out of spite, but i enter every year, cuz you never know.


You would probably eat it in a fish taco while burning shorelines people arent even fishing on yet but they "called it first"...LMAO...you know im joshin

-mac-


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You would probably eat it in a fish taco while burning shorelines people arent even fishing on yet but they "called it first"...LMAO...you know im joshin
> 
> -mac-


gotta spread it first!

but yes, i would do all of that while trying to figure out why someone is chasing me while i'm driving on the top drive with my feet enjoying said fish taco and using the tag for a toof pick!

:biggrin:

for the record, i don't burn shorelings or waders or other boats, my kayak don't go that fast! :headknock


----------



## HoustonTiger (Feb 24, 2012)

I saw a pic of the Red caught in West Bay, the person who told me about it didnt know if it was released or not. But it was pretty obvious that the red had just been taken out of an ice chest for the picture. Allegedly the guy was planning on registering the next week. Woops.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

osoobsessed said:


> gotta spread it first!
> 
> but yes, i would do all of that while trying to figure out why someone is chasing me while i'm driving on the top drive with my feet enjoying said fish taco and using the tag for a toof pick!
> 
> ...


I love it

-mac-


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

potlickin'princess said:


> what if you aren't signed up in the tournament and you catch a tagged redfish? what then?


Then you just threw away or ate a $60,000 redfish!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

Another tagged red was caught in Oso bay back in 08. Not a member to.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i register every year, but if i caught one outside of the contest dates or something, i'd love to mount it with the tag in it, hang it on the wall!


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

netboy said:


> Here is what I would do....
> 1. Release the red immediately.
> 2. Go join the Star tourney.
> 3. Return to the same area and fish it hard for the next couple of days.
> ...


i can imagine you casting over and over for that fish...

trying the same thing and expecting a different result...insanity hahahhaha


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> If I wasn 't entered in the STAR but caught one, I would keep it too. It's kind of like shooting a banded duck. It's still a neat trophy to have caught, even though you didn't win the truck. I have a tag off of a tagged Walleye I once caught saved up. Can't decided what I'm going to do with it, but I'd like to find someway to incorporate it into a custom rod build.


X2!! They don't tag these fish just for the CCA tournament! It's a part of conservation study...

I like the rod idea Doc!!!!


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

I heard one was caught in Oso bay in corpus. Not entered in star and it was released. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Weekday warrior said:


> I heard one was caught in Oso bay in corpus. Not entered in star and it was released.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Maybe you should go read my FIRST POST again, or for the first time. lol!


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

If you are registured the chances are 30-30.

If not Murphy will help increase the odds to 40-32.

The tounament is one of the best ways to keep CCA numbers up to help improve our fishing. Too many do not remember when there were almost no redfish especially young guides (you owe your job to CCA)that make a living off of this resource and then bash CCA for some small item that they don't agree with.... I don't always agree with CCA but our fishery is 100 times better because of it's members hard work.

All monies from Texas stay in Texas except for a small amount that goes to National as dues.

TC


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

netboy said:


> Here is what I would do....
> 1. Release the red immediately.
> 2. Go join the Star tourney.
> 3. Return to the same area and fish it hard for the next couple of days.
> ...


X2 -They don't move far. You or someone else has a chance if you let it go. If you eat it and you know what you are doing you ain't right. Sign up so you will never be in that situation.


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

If I was not signed up I would photo and release it. Why take away the chance that someone can win whether it be material gain or a scholarship for someones kid. You can always report it in without keeping the fish for the study. Best of luck to everyone entered. For $45 there is no reason to be aware of the tourney and not be entered. It only benefits future generations to come.


----------



## TA425 (Jun 11, 2012)

*To many reds!!!!*

*Bluehero I'm Orlando you and ur post speak to loud I saw ur lil reds on ur pics haha for ur info it was to late to release the TAG RED!!!! Lol u looking for tagged reds u need to talk to me I can help u out on that and I do catch alot of reds haha I'm red king slayer lmao smdh*



FireEater said:


> I have been looking all over the Star website trying to see a map of the Upper, Middle, Lower Coast boundaries. We all know they release 20 Reds in each one and I am in the Middle Coast.
> 
> A tagged Red was caught in West Bay already, but the guy was not entered and there is no word if he released it back for others to try and catch or kept it.
> 
> ...





C.Hern5972 said:


> then you are SOOL


----------



## BMFO (Sep 28, 2011)

What do you get if you are registered and catch one?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

TA425 said:


> *Bluehero I'm Orlando you and ur post speak to loud I saw ur lil reds on ur pics haha for ur info it was to late to release the TAG RED!!!! Lol u looking for tagged reds u need to talk to me I can help u out on that and I do catch alot of reds haha I'm red king slayer lmao smdh*


what?


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

If you're fishing the Galveston area you're fishing the Upper Coast, not Middle. Just fyi.
Good luck, hope you catch one. I caught 2 reds the other day both around 22". I haven't entered the Star yet, so when both fish came boatside and I saw their length, I got really nervous for a sec before knowing they weren't tagged. It's not a good feeling. I will be entered before I go out again!


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

TA425 said:


> *Bluehero I'm Orlando you and ur post speak to loud I saw ur lil reds on ur pics haha for ur info it was to late to release the TAG RED!!!! Lol u looking for tagged reds u need to talk to me I can help u out on that and I do catch alot of reds haha I'm red king slayer lmao smdh*


Let me guess what he is trying to say.... :rotfl:

FireEater,

I'm Orlando.

Someone told me about this post you made.

I see you posted a picture of me with my redfish.

The tagged redfish swallowed the hook and it didn't live after I ripped it out to get my hook back. (Or, the redfish didn't survive the four hours in the cooler to get it home.)

If you want to catch a tagged redfish, you need to talk to me.

I catch a lot of tagged reds and never enter STAR.

I also catch a lot of kingfish.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

BMFO said:


> What do you get if you are registered and catch one?


The first 5 get a new Ford Supercab pickup and a 23 Haynie with 150 Merc (worth about $60k). The next 5 get the boat and no truck.


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Life Aquatic said:


> Let me guess what he is trying to say.... :rotfl:
> 
> FireEater,
> 
> ...


Hahahaha


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

TA425 said:


> *Bluehero I'm Orlando you and ur post speak to loud I saw ur lil reds on ur pics haha for ur info it was to late to release the TAG RED!!!! Lol u looking for tagged reds u need to talk to me I can help u out on that and I do catch alot of reds haha I'm red king slayer lmao smdh*


Attention parents! Please remind your children that this is what happens when you fail English and drop out of high school. :headknock


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of one being caught between sargent and matagorda? I fish that area mostly and I almost always find the reds. I just usually hear about them being caught in galveston, port o'connor, and the laguna madre.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Del Magic said:


> Has anyone ever heard of one being caught between sargent and matagorda? I fish that area mostly and I almost always find the reds. I just usually hear about them being caught in galveston, port o'connor, and the laguna madre.


I heard one was caught on the shouth shore of east bay last year on a guided trip, but the angler was not entered....


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

FireEater said:


>


It wouldn't have mattered if he was entered or not. Look at the tail. Clearly the fish would have been DQ'd.sad_smiles


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

Spooled Ya! said:


> Attention parents! Please remind your children that this is what happens when you fail English and drop out of high school. :headknock


LMAO, thanx Spooled! I neaded a gud laff taday. U coodnt bee moor rite.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

TA425 said:


> *Bluehero I'm Orlando you and ur post speak to loud I saw ur lil reds on ur pics haha for ur info it was to late to release the TAG RED!!!! Lol u looking for tagged reds u need to talk to me I can help u out on that and I do catch alot of reds haha I'm red king slayer lmao smdh*


Oh My!!!!!


----------



## TA425 (Jun 11, 2012)

Fire Easter Iv caught more reds then you can dream. Obviously you don't caught reds cause your all over my picture posting it up lol


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

That looks like one of Railbirds disfigured and dq'ed redfish. 

I would guess they have their favorite places over the years to catch a quick red or two. 
Who was the guy mid coast last year that caught a current rf and one from past CCA"? or is that BS?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I wouldn't fish some isolated stretch of coast for a tagged red, you gotta figure the fish taggers are happy to dump them in easy bays not too far from boat ramps, get the job done in time for happy hour. Think like the tagger. When I tagged a few STAR reds for Sabine Lake in 1990, first year of the STAR, I didn't even trailer a boat there, just hauled them from Freeport in a big cooler and aerator, drove along the south levy on Pleasure Island, and pitched them out of the truck. One was recaptured in June, at the Sabine pilot station, by a guy sitting on a bucket. Of course he wasn't entered in the STAR. I also tagged them for Galveston Bay, and dumped a couple at the concrete ship north of Pelican Island. Easy spots not too far from boat ramps, that's what you want. Of course you don't want to dump them if people are watching, either. They obviously want some of those STAR reds to be caught, so you don't release them in some isolated spot like that grim stretch of coast from Freeport to Sargent. Or after a 30 mile boat ride, that would be a waste of gas.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

TA425 said:


> *Bluehero I'm Orlando you and ur post speak to loud I saw ur lil reds on ur pics haha for ur info it was to late to release the TAG RED!!!! Lol u looking for tagged reds u need to talk to me I can help u out on that and I do catch alot of reds haha I'm red king slayer lmao smdh*





Life Aquatic said:


> Let me guess what he is trying to say.... :rotfl:
> 
> FireEater,
> 
> ...





Spooled Ya! said:


> Attention parents! Please remind your children that this is what happens when you fail English and drop out of high school. :headknock





TA425 said:


> Fire Easter Iv caught more reds then you can dream. Obviously you don't caught reds cause your all over my picture posting it up lol


And he is back folks. lol!

FIFY


TA425 said:


> FireEater, I've caught more reds than you can ever dream of catching. Obviously you do not ever catch any reds, because you're all over my picture posting it up. lol!


Well, since you say it, then it must be true.

One thing is true though, if I did brag about catching so many Redfish, I would make dang sure I was entered into the Star Tournament each year, which I am myself. Plus I would make sure my pic wasn't in the newspaper as being dumb enough to catch one AND keep it IF I was not entered.

SO I guess the bottom line to all this now, since you brought it back up. If you catch SO many Reds, then why keep one with a tag if you were not entered?

That is the million dollar question everyone wants to know I bet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

TA425 said:


> Fire Easter Iv caught more reds then you can dream. Obviously you don't caught reds cause your all over my picture posting it up lol


Who the hell is Fire Easter 4? Oh...Fire Eater I've!!!! I thought it was the sequel to a movie with those roman numerals after it. You wont get far around here acting like that orlando! Maybe you should post some "bragging reports" in the fishing reports section...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Stay in school, kids.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Usually those reds will only travel 4-5 miles from where its released...studies have shown


----------



## jakeego1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Orlando where did you catch that fish? Haha


----------



## ralph81 (Jun 12, 2012)

Where and how do I sign up??? 
:help:


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

ralph81 said:


> Where and how do I sign up???
> :help:


http://www.startournament.org/


----------

